# What should I eat for dinner?



## Zenas

My wife is bugging me to tell her what we should eat for dinner, and I have no idea what we have or any new ideas on what to eat. 

Help!


----------



## nicnap

Pork tenderloin...

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 05:21:39 EST-----

marinate it in dijon mustard; then coat it in apple butter, and cook it covered for 45 minutes at 375; then uncovered for another 20-25 minutes. Make sides as you choose.


----------



## Theognome

Food.

Theognome


----------



## Zenas

Well, if I go with food that eliminates tin foil, motor oil, broken plates, and last year's law books.


----------



## VictorBravo

Barbecued spare ribs, mashed potatoes, yams, or maybe prime rib and baked potato, with apple pie--all homemade.

At least for a start.


----------



## Zenas

Ok we're poor or we at least try to live like it because we're freaked out about not having extra cash when we need it.


----------



## PresbyDane

Potatos and Frikadeller (danish meat balls)


----------



## LawrenceU

Fried eggs, grits, bacon and biscuits. Cheap, easy, and sticks to the ribs.


----------



## Zenas

Mmm. That would be good.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

"Man can not live on bread alone but..."


----------



## Mushroom

Venison roast. At least that's what we're having here...


----------



## fredtgreco

Zenas said:


> My wife is bugging me to tell her what we should eat for dinner, and I have no idea what we have or any new ideas on what to eat.
> 
> Help!



They say that you can give a man a fish and feed him for a day, or teach him to fish and feed him for a week.

Let me tell you, brother, this is not going to be the last time this happens. And it will be worse when you are working at a law firm up to your ears in stuff, and she calls you at 3PM and expects you to "figure out what you want for dinner." It is not so easy. You'll suggest one thing. She will say she does not have the ingredients. Suggest another - too much prep time needed. You get the picture?

Let me suggest that the two of you work out about 10 meals that you both like to eat and she can make. Then it might be good to plan a menu for the next week or so. Doesn't need to be set in stone - she can move a meal, or substitute. But it gives her a place to start, knowing that if she makes that, you'll eat it, and like it.


----------



## VictorBravo

Zenas said:


> Ok we're poor or we at least try to live like it because we're freaked out about not having extra cash when we need it.



OK, baked beans with sliced hot dogs poured onto macaroni and heated canned tomatoes. Serve with a glass of cheap but sturdy red table wine, nothing fancy.

That's how we used to live in style, back in the day. You'll have fond memories.


----------



## Theognome

Hamburger helper. Burger Thing. Bananas. Cracker Jack. The unidentified thing in the back of the frig. Imagine the possibilities...


Theognome


----------



## VictorBravo

fredtgreco said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is bugging me to tell her what we should eat for dinner, and I have no idea what we have or any new ideas on what to eat.
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say that you can give a man a fish and feed him for a day, or teach him to fish and feed him for a week.
> 
> Let me tell you, brother, this is not going to be the last time this happens. And it will be worse when you are working at a law firm up to your ears in stuff, and she calls you at 3PM and expects you to "figure out what you want for dinner." It is not so easy. You'll suggest one thing. She will say she does not have the ingredients. Suggest another - too much prep time needed. You get the picture?
> 
> Let me suggest that the two of you work out about 10 meals that you both like to eat and she can make. Then it might be good to plan a menu for the next week or so. Doesn't need to be set in stone - she can move a meal, or substitute. But it gives her a place to start, knowing that if she makes that, you'll eat it, and like it.
Click to expand...


 I still get that! I usually say, "how 'bout that wonderful bean soup and whatever meat we have in the freezer?"

Seriously, excellent idea, Fred. Although our approach to evening meals is we find something we like, eat it for months until we can't stand it, and then find something else. . . .


----------



## OPC'n

tacos! yummm!


----------



## wsw201

Zenas said:


> Ok we're poor or we at least try to live like it because we're freaked out about not having extra cash when we need it.



Frito Pie! Can't beat it.


----------



## Zenas

I'm actually in the mood for some hotdogs. 

We're going to do eggs, bacon, and some dinner rolls. We need to go to the store again though I think, so I'm getting some hotdogs.


----------



## Theognome

Breakfast for dinner?

Theognome


----------



## Seb

Hot wings, celery, carrots, and blue-cheese dressing. Washed down with beer or sweet tea.


----------



## Mushroom

Theognome said:


> Breakfast for dinner?
> 
> Theognome


My wife and kids insist on it at least once a month. Never figured out why, but its pretty good.


----------



## jaybird0827

Spaghetti topped with Sockarooni sauce, a green salad and a loaf of French baguette, served with red wine.


----------



## Zeno333

When in doubt, let Stouffer's do the cooking


----------



## Theoretical

Theognome said:


> Breakfast for dinner?
> 
> Theognome


Absolutely!

Eggs with onions, peppers (spicy or bell), and either sausage or bacon go an amazingly long way value-wise for meals, and are delicious.


----------



## Grymir

Baked spaghetti! Brown 1 pound hamburger, cook noodles and drain, add one can spag sauce. Bake at 350 for 45 minutes and you will have a great family dinner. Toast some bread, sprinkle with garlic and salt, and you've got garlic bread too!!


----------



## MrMerlin777

College breakfast. (cold pizza and warm beer)


----------



## bookslover

LawrenceU said:


> Fried eggs, grits, bacon and biscuits. Cheap, easy, and sticks to the ribs.



Grits...a major reason the South lost the Civil War. That, and collard greens...


----------



## OPC'n

Soon it will be time for the midnight snack!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Brad said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast for dinner?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and kids insist on it at least once a month. Never figured out why, but its pretty good.
Click to expand...


We do it here too. My son calls it "backwards day". We'll have pizza for breakfast, and eggs and cereal at supper time. 

It's usually a Saturday that we do it, and at lunch time we start with cookies or cake and have grilled cheese sandwiches for dessert.

fun, fun, fun!


----------



## ManleyBeasley

I recommend "taco night". Just cook some ground beef. Put in the taco seasoning from Walmart. Get cheese, lettuce, sour cream , tortillas etc. Put it out buffet style and pig out. Cheap and easy. Plus...tacos are amazing.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Alpo and a slice of lemon, you said you were poor so I'm giving ou protein and citrus to fight off scurvy.


----------



## Zeno333

I guess it's "make the PB cringe" time....

An old room-mate taught me this dish, so all the blame falls on him.

I use the higher-end Kraft macaroni and cheese, the one with the actual cheese in it, not the powder stuff, and mix in 2 cans of tuna packed in oil...

I know, the crowd 

Of course it even tastes better when my wife prepares it....(I tell her that her cooking changes the molecular cohesion of the food molecules to make it taste better.)


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan

My wife and I just discovered Kirkland "Italian Style Beef Meatballs" (precooked) in the frozen foods section of Costco. Delicious, and at $15 for 140 meatballs you can't beat the price. They'll last you a while in the freezer, and you can eat them plain, cook them with Prego spaghetti sauce on top of pasta, or even throw some warmed Campbell's condensed mushroom soup (w/o adding the water of course) on top of them as gravy.

As someone who once was a starving law student many years ago, I know the criteria for meals: cheap, fast and easy to cook. My law school roommates and I survived for quite a while on rice with canned chili or Dinty Moore canned stew thrown on top. And a lot of fried spam as well.


----------



## Grymir

Zeno333 said:


> I guess it's "make the PB cringe" time....
> 
> An old room-mate taught me this dish, so all the blame falls on him.
> 
> I use the higher-end Kraft macaroni and cheese, the one with the actual cheese in it, not the powder stuff, and mix in 2 cans of tuna packed in oil...
> 
> I know, the crowd
> 
> Of course it even tastes better when my wife prepares it....(I tell her that her cooking changes the molecular cohesion of the food molecules to make it taste better.)




Wow!! My wife has magic wifey dust!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

Coked Chicken!!

Throw some onion and garlic into a wok and fry it. Then throw in some chicken wings. Fry them a little and throw in some soy sauce. Stir. Then cover with Coke. Cover and leave for I think around 20 minutes or until coke turns to gravy. It takes some getting right but it is the best food ever made.


----------



## Rocketeer

Pancakes? Takes some time to make, but they are pretty value-effective. In fact, I think I'm going to make some pancakes right now, and surprise my mom and siblings when they come home for lunch.


----------



## LawrenceU

Last night we had pancakes and eggs. Good stuff.

BTW, if the South had had one more bag of grits the War would have gone the other way!


----------



## bookslover

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Coked Chicken!!
> 
> Throw some onion and garlic into a wok and fry it. Then throw in some chicken wings. Fry them a little and throw in some soy sauce. Stir. Then cover with Coke. Cover and leave for I think around 20 minutes or until coke turns to gravy. It takes some getting right but it is the best food ever made.



You _are_ talking about Coca-Cola, right?


----------



## VictorBravo

bookslover said:


> Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coked Chicken!!
> 
> Throw some onion and garlic into a wok and fry it. Then throw in some chicken wings. Fry them a little and throw in some soy sauce. Stir. Then cover with Coke. Cover and leave for I think around 20 minutes or until coke turns to gravy. It takes some getting right but it is the best food ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You _are_ talking about Coca-Cola, right?
Click to expand...


Funny how the mind works. When I saw "Coked Chicken" I immediately thought of foundary coke, as in carbon fuel. So I was thinking he must have roasted the chicken to charcoal or something.

But I suspect you were thinking of a different kind of coke. . . .


----------



## Kim G

Theognome said:


> Breakfast for dinner?
> 
> Theognome



We had breakfast for dinner at least twice a month growing up.

Eggs with onion, tomatoes, avocados, cheese, etc., homemade biscuits and gravy, or my favorite--homemade waffles made with wheat flour ground about ten minutes earlier and with raw honey on top.


Twice a year we had banana splits for supper! Now THAT was good (I'm an ice cream fanatic). We'd have bananas, pineapples, strawberries, and homemade chocolate sauce on icecream. My hubby thought I was crazy when we first got married and I suggested banana splits for supper one night.


----------



## BertMulder

Alberta tenderloin steaks, cooked rare....

Served with oven fried baby potatoes, and mixed peas and carrots...

Can I come over?


----------



## he beholds

ManleyBeasley said:


> I recommend "taco night". Just cook some ground beef. Put in the taco seasoning from Walmart. Get cheese, lettuce, sour cream , tortillas etc. Put it out buffet style and pig out. Cheap and easy. Plus...tacos are amazing.



Throw in a can of corn, refried or black beans, guacamole...YUMMMMMMY


Zeno333 said:


> I guess it's "make the PB cringe" time....
> 
> An old room-mate taught me this dish, so all the blame falls on him.
> 
> I use the higher-end Kraft macaroni and cheese, the one with the actual cheese in it, not the powder stuff, and mix in 2 cans of tuna packed in oil...
> 
> I know, the crowd
> 
> Of course it even tastes better when my wife prepares it....(I tell her that her cooking changes the molecular cohesion of the food molecules to make it taste better.)




We often throw tuna in our pasta sauce (either our homemade sauce or canned) for a cheaper protein. 

You should recruit the wifey to the PB. You can direct her over to us in the tea parlor!


----------



## Zeno333

he beholds said:


> ManleyBeasley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend "taco night". Just cook some ground beef. Put in the taco seasoning from Walmart. Get cheese, lettuce, sour cream , tortillas etc. Put it out buffet style and pig out. Cheap and easy. Plus...tacos are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a can of corn, refried or black beans, guacamole...YUMMMMMMY
> 
> 
> Zeno333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's "make the PB cringe" time....
> 
> An old room-mate taught me this dish, so all the blame falls on him.
> 
> I use the higher-end Kraft macaroni and cheese, the one with the actual cheese in it, not the powder stuff, and mix in 2 cans of tuna packed in oil...
> 
> I know, the crowd
> 
> Of course it even tastes better when my wife prepares it....(I tell her that her cooking changes the molecular cohesion of the food molecules to make it taste better.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We often throw tuna in our pasta sauce (either our homemade sauce or canned) for a cheaper protein.
> 
> You should recruit the wifey to the PB. You can direct her over to us in the tea parlor!
Click to expand...


I show her many of the postings here, so is involved indirectly 

Is the tea Earl Grey??


----------



## jaybird0827

Tonight we had toasted cheese with tomato slices on French baguette sliced lengthwise and boy was it good!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Tim fixed chicken topped with salsa and cheese baked in the oven--yum!


----------



## Marrow Man

With brown rice and a side salad with this yummy bacon and brown sugar creamy dressing...

-----Added 1/15/2009 at 08:58:36 EST-----



Zeno333 said:


> An old room-mate taught me this dish, so all the blame falls on him.
> 
> I use the higher-end Kraft macaroni and cheese, the one with the actual cheese in it, not the powder stuff, and mix in 2 cans of tuna packed in oil...



If you don't like tuna (not a fan here), then you can substitute canned (or pouched) chicken. But get chicken breast, because it tastes better. Mix in some salsa and you have a tasty, easy meal!

This is coming from the man who lived on ham and cheese sandwiches and Ramen Pride noodles in college....


----------



## kvanlaan

I am never quite able to slip too far under 245 lbs because, for instance, we had a full turkey dinner a couple of nights ago. Tonight it was pork chops and sauerkraut. Oh man.

Anyway, if you don't want to spend much but want a solid breakfast for dinner meal, have fried mush.

Somewhere along the line, you have to fry up some bacon to have with the fried mush. Save the grease.

Take cornmeal and mix with water, cook 'til thick, pour into a loaf pan, then put in the fridge. In the morning, cut into slices, coat in coarse cornmeal or other coarse grain, and fry in bacon grease. Serve with butter and maple syrup (or Mrs Butterworth's to save $) and the bacon.

Yes, you'll be dead by 55, but talk about your cheap meals - and tasty! Bacon was on sale here at 4 pkgs for $5 and corn meal is dirt cheap. Then there's the Mrs Butterworth's (jam will do in a pinch). Yum.

My wife's from Oklahoma, can you tell?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

bookslover said:


> Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coked Chicken!!
> 
> Throw some onion and garlic into a wok and fry it. Then throw in some chicken wings. Fry them a little and throw in some soy sauce. Stir. Then cover with Coke. Cover and leave for I think around 20 minutes or until coke turns to gravy. It takes some getting right but it is the best food ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You _are_ talking about Coca-Cola, right?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah Coca-Cola

Disclaimer: Fraser does not encourage drug use.


----------

